# Having trouble sending MMS?



## satellitez (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone *please *help me sort this out?

Now, not to blame anyone but I have noticed that since I flashed in _Jelly Belly rom v 3.6_
I can't send MMS properly. (ie sending photos)
Stays in "sending" status for at least a couple hours.
Finally sends MMS photo after a day or two.
Is there a fix to this? I wonder if it's a rom bug

Addition details:
If it matters, I am on Verizon. Stock kernel for that rom. Tried it without data enable, on 3G, on 4G, on WiFi and just does the same exact thing across the board.

Thanks


----------



## flukester69 (Apr 23, 2012)

And your APN settings are right? Depending on where the ROM came from that you are running it could be you have the wrong APN selected. On ICS this was located at Settings/More../Mobile Networks/Access point names


----------



## satellitez (Jul 18, 2012)

flukester69 said:


> And your APN settings are right? Depending on where the ROM came from that you are running it could be you have the wrong APN selected. On ICS this was located at Settings/More../Mobile Networks/Access point names


Here is what I see in Settings/ More/ Mobile Networks:








In the bottom tab "system select" it gives the option of either home or automatic. I have it set on auto.
However I do not see APN anywhere in settings.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

i too have this problem.. but i've had it since 4.0.4 as well.. MMS over wifi.. just doesnt happen..receive or sending. i have to click on LTE/Mobile data a few times, and it might send.. to receive i often have to reboot, then wait seemingly forever for 3g/4g to enable... then i have to deselect/select mobile data/4g.. and it MIGHT come through..

Im about ready to go back to my rezound lol.. that thing was a beast, send/receive in little to no signal area via wifi or mobile...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

boomerbsg said:


> Im about ready to go back to my rezound lol.. that thing was a beast, send/receive in little to no signal area via wifi or mobile...


Not really. You cannot send MMS via WiFi. If you have WiFi enabled and connected, you'll have concurrent mobile data and WiFi while sending/receiving the MMS.

I have problems some times too, but it's not specific to the Nexus. I had this problem with the TB so much that they gave me a rezound.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not really. You cannot send MMS via WiFi. If you have WiFi enabled and connected, you'll have concurrent mobile data and WiFi while sending/receiving the MMS.
> 
> I have problems some times too, but it's not specific to the Nexus. I had this problem with the TB so much that they gave me a rezound.


my rezound would send while set to wifi only.. if that means it turned on mobile data behind the scenes to send it and then shut it off thats fine. but i had no hoops to jump through to send or receive an mms..
like every other droid ive had... the samsung is the first one ive owned that doesnt do it.

cheers


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

boomerbsg said:


> my rezound would send while set to wifi only.. if that means it turned on mobile data behind the scenes to send it and then shut it off thats fine. but i had no hoops to jump through to send or receive an mms..
> like every other droid ive had... the samsung is the first one ive owned that doesnt do it.
> 
> cheers


This works on the Galaxy Nexus as well though.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> This works on the Galaxy Nexus as well though.


My galaxy nexus from vzw will not; under any circumstances send or receive an mms over wifi, without data being enabled, and/or the hoops i have to jump through as mentioned above.
my girlfriend has my rezound, we can have both set to wifi, hers works, mine does not. we both sent pics to 3 different people on att, sprint and VZW. mine sticks on sending, and never sends, while hers goes right through.

when the other 3 send us pictures the rezound will get them all while set to wifi only. my nexus will receive a "download" radio button in the message body, when i click download it will not ever download while set to wifi. using handcent, chomp, or the stock messaging app.

it does not matter what rom i use, i even went back to non-root, stock.
if yours does, i'm jealous, but my galaxy nexus from vzw will not send or receive an mms while set to wifi only, at all.

Funny thing is i never actually noticed how much i enjoyed the mms feature of my phones until now that i cant use it fluidly.. I've considered returning my phone to see if that would help, but really, i doubt it would because it seems to me that its more a software problem than a hardware one, and i'm hoping a dev will stumble on a fix for it..

not my first droid, rom, or oddity stumbled upon, wont be my last hehe

cheers

PS i understand that mms happens over data and not wifi... i'm talking about my phones inability to turn on mobile data briefly with or without user intervention to send/receive an MMS.. all basic texting is fine over wifi, and data.. its only mms.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not really. You cannot send MMS via WiFi. If you have WiFi enabled and connected, you'll have concurrent mobile data and WiFi while sending/receiving the MMS.
> 
> I have problems some times too, but it's not specific to the Nexus. I had this problem with the TB so much that they gave me a rezound.


shame to hear about that on the TB.. theres one selling locally for a good price i was entertaining the idea of getting.. i cant help it, i like tech, old or new lol.
that.. and oddly i really kinda miss Sense.. didnt think i would, but i sure do.

cheers


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had problems too. Some stuff that's worked for me is toggling data, airplane mode and clearing the app cache for the messaging app.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

boomerbsg said:


> My galaxy nexus from vzw will not; under any circumstances send or receive an mms over wifi, without data being enabled, and/or the hoops i have to jump through as mentioned above.
> my girlfriend has my rezound, we can have both set to wifi, hers works, mine does not. we both sent pics to 3 different people on att, sprint and VZW. mine sticks on sending, and never sends, while hers goes right through.
> 
> when the other 3 send us pictures the rezound will get them all while set to wifi only. my nexus will receive a "download" radio button in the message body, when i click download it will not ever download while set to wifi. using handcent, chomp, or the stock messaging app.
> ...


But what I'm saying is the phone is capable of handling this, and mine does so quite often. I'm always connected to WiFi while I'm home, and I send/receive MMS just fine. There's something wrong with your specific phone, not the Galaxy Nexus in general.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> But what I'm saying is the phone is capable of handling this, and mine does so quite often. I'm always connected to WiFi while I'm home, and I send/receive MMS just fine. There's something wrong with your specific phone, not the Galaxy Nexus in general.


should i see about exchanging it? i've thought about it but i'll be sent a refurb.. sadly i noticed this one week after my 2 week return window

cheers


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

boomerbsg said:


> should i see about exchanging it? i've thought about it but i'll be sent a refurb.. sadly i noticed this one week after my 2 week return window
> 
> cheers


What's one used Nexus compared to another? It's not like the one you have now is any better than a CLNR.


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

well they will keep giving me the same one ad nausea... so yeah screw it.. i'm off tomorrow, will give me something to do.. now to restore back to stock.. again hehe.

cheers


----------



## boomerbsg (Jul 9, 2012)

so i finally got around to going into my local corp vzw store, and they initially offered me a RAZR in exchange... Due to me owning so much in accessories... and really liking the GNEX. i declined and they overnight-ed me my replacement.Got the phone, put my battery and sim card in.. powered it up, and let the restore happen.

all seemed okay, until i went to unlock my phone, and found it was turned off, and only a battery pull will wake it up. seems to be quite common on the net from what my google-fu turned up. so this ones going back... this is kinda why i didnt want to return my nexus... its functioning.. while a bit hindered, but functioning.

Im playing with it now, since i'll be returning it in the morning.. as long as i dont let the screen shut off it seems to stay powered up.. soon as my battery charges i may root and rom it for the heck of it lol.

oh if it matters, my original gnex is China made, the one they sent me was Korean.

I may take them up on the RAZR if i hit 3 CLNR's.. i love this phone.. but im not married to it

cheers


----------

